

Why Warren Buffet Disdains The Private Equity Crowd - jkuria
http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertlenzner/2012/01/14/why-warren-buffett-loathes-the-private-equity-crowd/

======
arnoldwh
Strange article. Not much content about what Buffet actually thinks and it
goes onto some sort of political diatribe against Mitt Romney.

In my opinion PE shops fill a different sort of gap. Whereas Buffet benefits
by buying a company that is extremely well managed, PE shops can sometimes
create value by changing the management team of a company that is not
optimally run.

Mitt Romney's track record at BCG, Bain, and Bain Capital should be examined,
but I don't understand why it's in an article about Warren Buffet.

